# Help!!! Issue with Netgear Router!!



## jcannick (Jul 23, 2006)

:sigh: :4-dontkno 
I have a Netgear router and my brother, who set up my computer, chose a password that he did not share with me and he cannot remember. I live in L.A. and he lives in Berkely, hence the problem. How can I reset the router to enter a new password? I would greatly appreciate any help with this matter. By the way, he also took the Netgear CD and instruction manual back to Berkely with him.


----------



## matto (Aug 8, 2006)

http://kbserver.netgear.com/kb_web_files/N100651.asp Try taking a look at that (since you didn't post the model of your netgear router).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You don't need the CD or the instructions, and you can download them from the Netgear website anyway.

Just hold the reset button in for 10 seconds or more, and it'll be reset to factory defaults, including the default admin password.


----------



## jcannick (Jul 23, 2006)

*Netgear Router Problem*

Thank you for your help. My router is model WGT624SC. I have printed out the information on the website that you gave. Since my router does not work now, I am at the Cyber Cafe, so I will go home and try the suggestions that I was given. Thanks again.


----------

